# La Rochelle area



## Nic121212

Hi
my mother just moved to La Rochelle. She is a little lonely so I was wondering if there are any American groups that meet, or if any older people who might be interested in having coffee. Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Give it a few more weeks. Right now is high vacation season and any sort of clubs or association are shut down for the summer season. It remains to be seen how things will go in the fall with the current Covid situation here, but most groups in the area start up again in September or October - and she should keep a sharp eye out for signs advertising a local "Forum des Associations" or some similar event, where the local clubs and associations present their groups to solicit new members. Or check with the local mairies (not just the mairie for the town she lives in) to get their listings of clubs and associations in the area.

There is an AVF group in La Rochelle which could be worth looking into. AVF is a group for "newcomers" whether French or not. Many AVF groups have English language activities and multiple members who are always on the lookout for ways to practice their English.








AVF La Rochelle - La Rochelle


Site local L’email a bien été copié L’email a bien été copié L’email a bien été copié L’email a bien été copié




avf.asso.fr





Many of the AVFs were limited in their activities last year, but most are scheduled to start up again in September. The link I gave you gives phone numbers and addresses where she can contact the group in La Rochelle to see what is going on for the coming season.


----------



## anndong317

Nic121212 said:


> Hi
> my mother just moved to La Rochelle. She is a little lonely so I was wondering if there are any American groups that meet, or if any older people who might be interested in having coffee. Thanks.


Hi, 
It's a bit late because I just moved to France and La Rochelle to be more specific, and i also just join this forum. Your mother is still living here?? If yes, I'm up to coffee or so. I'm quite young (32 to be exact), but I would love to hang out in La Rochelle. 

Cheers.


----------



## Shelly95

anndong317 said:


> Hi,
> It's a bit late because I just moved to France and La Rochelle to be more specific, and i also just join this forum. Your mother is still living here?? If yes, I'm up to coffee or so. I'm quite young (32 to be exact), but I would love to hang out in La Rochelle.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Ann and all,

Myself and Fiance are thinking of relocating to La Rochelle and just wondering if anyone can share any advice, what social clubs and fitness activities are avail etc.? We are hoping to come out in April '22 for a week to look at potential places to live and the amenities. Then a few weeks in July & August with the hope to make the final move in November. As we will be still working we are also looking to see if there is any Coworking spaces or Hotdesks? 

Any information would be great. 

Thanks 
Shelly


----------



## Bevdeforges

You should definitely take a look at the AVF in La Rochelle: https://avf.asso.fr/la-rochelle/
AVF is a group of local associations devoted to welcoming newcomers to an area in France. The one "catch" is that, like most French associations, they tend to shut down in the summer (i.e. when the kids are out of school) - but come La Rentrée in September, the associations are back up and running for another year.

Many AVFs tend to be populated by mostly retirees (since they have the most time and availability for association activities and volunteering) - but many AVFs are trying to find ways to attract more working folks, especially now with so many people working from home or "tele commuting" in other ways.


----------



## Shelly95

Bevdeforges said:


> You should definitely take a look at the AVF in La Rochelle: https://avf.asso.fr/la-rochelle/
> AVF is a group of local associations devoted to welcoming newcomers to an area in France. The one "catch" is that, like most French associations, they tend to shut down in the summer (i.e. when the kids are out of school) - but come La Rentrée in September, the associations are back up and running for another year.
> 
> Many AVFs tend to be populated by mostly retirees (since they have the most time and availability for association activities and volunteering) - but many AVFs are trying to find ways to attract more working folks, especially now with so many people working from home or "tele commuting" in other ways.


Hi Bevdeforges,
Yes I saw that website mentioned above, must look at it now. Ok great, as we won't be relocating fully until November (after our wedding) and they will all be back up and running then so will hopefully be able to join at that stage. Oh ok that sounds good as we fall into that "working folks" category. Would you recommend any locations to stay or visit to give us a more "realistic" view of normal day-to-day life?
Thanks
Shelly


----------



## CorinneA

Shelly95 said:


> Hi Ann and all,
> 
> Myself and Fiance are thinking of relocating to La Rochelle and just wondering if anyone can share any advice, what social clubs and fitness activities are avail etc.? We are hoping to come out in April '22 for a week to look at potential places to live and the amenities. Then a few weeks in July & August with the hope to make the final move in November. As we will be still working we are also looking to see if there is any Coworking spaces or Hotdesks?
> 
> Any information would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> Shelly


Hello Shelly, I am Corinne and just moved to La Rochelle. I have double citizenship - Canadian and French - and I am looking for native English speakers in La Rochelle to set up a group. The idea is to get together and possibly do activities and meetings with other native - or almost native - English speakers.
Have a great week-end !


----------

